

Geeks.com hacked, Customer Data Stolen - seren6ipity
http://consumerist.com/341408/geekscom-website-hacked-customer-data-stolen

======
brk
I use the "disposable" card numbers whenever possible, and get a new number
issued about every 15-18 months on my primary credit card.

I know I bought some stuff from them, but I forget how long ago it was. Pretty
sure it was before my most recent numbers were issued though.

